# Would this work for the PPF for rstone decals ?



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

1 roll Clear 8" x 150' Car Paint Protection Film Bra | eBay


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking at the post, it is a clear PVC vinyl which would not work for rhinestone decals. Seems they are promoting this item for car protection even though it's not the same material as PPF (which is polyurethane).


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

FB, it my understanding that most people making rhinestone transfers for cars are using Xpel. Xpel is clear urethane. The product on Ebay says it is Polished PVC vinyl, which to me, is the same as regular sign vinyl. My reservation about this would be how it would behave in the heat press.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

You can always email the shipper with the questions.also ask for a spec sheet.ask if you can just buy a ft sample.
here is the link for the specs on value xpel decal film for comparison.
http://xpel.com/media-new/pdf/tds_xpf_value.pdf

standard film has a 3mil top coat.

good luck.Eric


----------

